# Ok, I am prejudiced about certain things



## Jazzey (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm cooking a gourmet meal for a friend of mine tonight.  I was looking at recipes on the net.

So, why is it that I'm just not trusting a video of a British dude cooking calamari?   Sorry dude, just can't take instructions for cooking seafood from a Brit. :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 27, 2010)

YouTube - Anelli di calamari fritti

That's more like it.


----------



## Cat Dancer (Mar 27, 2010)

He he. I am vegetarian who has never eaten any kind of seafood and I don't even know what that is. LOL. I'm ignorant.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 27, 2010)

Nah, that doesn't make you ignorant-  it just makes you a heck of a lot more knowledgeable about vegetarian foods than most of us. 

I've always cooked and eaten seafoods and meats.  I'd be hard pressed to cook a good vegetarian meal.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 27, 2010)

You've never heard of Graham Kerr ("The Galloping Gourmet")? Jamie Oliver? or any of these other British chefs?


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 27, 2010)

Sure I have.   Love them all.  But, this was not a gourmet chef cooking the calamari. He was just basically doing what he would do with a piece of haddock for fish and chips.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 27, 2010)

Hint: If you're seeking a recipe for squid, don't watch videos for fish and chips, regardless of the nationality of the chef.


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 27, 2010)

:lol:  Good point, I hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Jackie (Mar 28, 2010)

This is my favourite chef!

Heston Blumenthal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Jazzey (Mar 28, 2010)

During my 'relax' time, I've been having fun watching all of the chef competitions, including  the Bocuse d'Or.   (geeky, I know...)


----------

